# I think I just ordered a freakin rare Altima



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

We have been looking for the car I want for 4 days now. 

I want everything except for automatic, in black on black. Simple right? Nope. There are *39* black 3.5 SE's nationwide with the 5 speed & leather/sport package. Only *FIVE* have ABS. 1 is in Seattle, 1 is in Arizona, and the other 3 are in Socal. I am in metro Detroit=screwed. To have it trucked that far would be like $1500+, and they wouldnt fit the entire bill, it would end up costing me. 

So, I have finally come to the conclusion that I should just factory order it. So tommorow I'm gonna order it, and in 8-10 weeks it should be here. The nice thing about doing it this way is that it will have like 5 miles on it, and will never be taken out for a test drive. In the meantime I get to wait. 

Oh well, I guess I just have to wait for the stuff I want. I mean hell I waited like 3 1/2 months for rims so I guess I can wait 2 months for a brand new car. 

Anybody else have a 3.5SE with the following packages:

5 speed
Super black
Charcoal interior
Leather/Sport package
ABS/Side airbags
Side Sills

Just curious.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't want to burst your bubble but Nissan _requires_ a "tech" to test drive it before you can take delivery. It is part of the pre-delivery inspection process and must be done for liability reasons.I used to work at a Nissan dealer so that's how I know. But i do feel your pain...I would hate the idea of a grease monkey beating on my new car too, but what can you do.


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

They do it at the dealership? If so couldnt I just go along with them?


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

jtkz13 said:


> *Anybody else have a 3.5SE with the following.... ABS/Side *



I got something close:

2003 3.5 SE
Auto
Black on Black
Leather Sport Package
ABS/TSC/AirBags
Side Sils & Rear Splash gards
Farcory Chromed Wheels

You'll like the combo, its great!


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

Well actually I could have gotten your combo quite easily. The difficult part was the 5 speed. Like I said there were only 139 5 speed 3.5SSE's in the entire nation.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

jtkz13 said:


> *They do it at the dealership? If so couldnt I just go along with them? *


I suppose that's possible. Just (nicely) tell the salesman it's a condition of the sale.


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

I would rather them not do it, but i can see why they have to. I alreday told them I wanted all the plastic left on, and no dealer prep done. So, I don't see how this could be a deal at all.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

They let you keep the plastic on it?? It says in bold letters "must be removed by dealer." Looks like you got a cooperative dealer.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

jtkz13 said:


> *Well actually I could have gotten your combo quite easily. The difficult part was the 5 speed. Like I said there were only 139 5 speed 3.5SSE's in the entire nation.  *


That’s funny! When I was looking last October found many 5-speed SE in black but no autos. Waited for 2 weeks for the train to come in with my car. lol


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

When I was looking at Altima's I wanted a black 3.5SE 5-speed with sunroof, didn't really care much about the other options. I drove past my dealer one day and saw a black 3.5, so I stopped and checked it out. It was a 5-speed, and three days later I was driving it home. I guess I kinda lucked out because the 5-speeds are hard to come by. Hopefully I won't have too much trouble when I try to sell it (of course, that won't be anytime soon).

The one option I would have liked to have gotten with it was the Bose. I figure I can always add leather, but I liked the Bose system better than the base one I have.


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

Well I wanted it fully loaded because I plan on keeping it for a long time, and I would regret not getting the options I wanted. It was really hard to find the side airbag/abs package, but I need it as it's my winter driver up here in metro Detroit.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I have proactually the same combo as well:

Super black
3.5
5-speed
Leather sport package
ABS/air back package
charcoal interior

You'll definitely love it 

And yeah it is pretty rare, I had to have mine factory ordered...waited for a long time before I got mine.

Are you going to do any aftermarket stuff to it?

BTW, my dealership told me that 10% of altimas are 3.5's, and only 13% of those are 5 speeds. Not sure how accurate that is though.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Mine is similar, but I got the auto. I got Black on Black with all the options.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Ooops.... factory ordered 6/27/02 received 8/29/02


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

jtkz13 said:


> *We have been looking for the car I want for 4 days now.
> 
> I want everything except for automatic, in black on black. Simple right? Nope. There are 39 black 3.5 SE's nationwide with the 5 speed & leather/sport package. Only FIVE have ABS. 1 is in Seattle, 1 is in Arizona, and the other 3 are in Socal. I am in metro Detroit=screwed. To have it trucked that far would be like $1500+, and they wouldnt fit the entire bill, it would end up costing me.
> 
> ...


I just went through the EXACT same thing, except I got pewter with blonde interior. 5 spd, ABS, Leather Sport, Side Sills, Microfilter. Ordered mine on Saturday. Let us know when yours comes in, because when it does, it means mine isn't far out


----------



## jtkz13 (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't worry, when I finally get it I'll be posting like crazy.  

Everytime I see an Altima now I get envious. I haven't driven my Mustang in over a month, and have been relagated to the taurus. I am in need of driving a car with some POWER!!


----------

